# GÓC GIẢI TRÍ > Thế giới Games > Thị trường Game >  cung cấp DDGS số lượng lớn- 0909922617

## hangtran4417

*Chúng tôi chuyên cung cấp DDGS gồm các chỉ tiêu:
**ProFat: 36% tối thiểu*
*Protein: 26% tối thiểu*
*Tro: 7% tối đa*
*Độ ẩm: 12.0% tối đa*
*Chất xơ: 10% tối đa*
*Vomitoxin: 5ppm Max*
*Aflatoxin: 20ppb Max*
*Màu: vàng*
*Đóng bao: Trọng lượng cả bì tương đương 50 kg/PP. Hàng đóng trong bao không đồng nhất.*
*Thanh toán: Thanh toán 100% bằng tiền mặt hoặc chuyển khoản.*
*Số lượng tối thiểu cho mỗi đơn đặt hàng: 5 tấn.*
*Khách hàng có nhu cầu, xin vui lòng liên hệ: 0909 922 617 (gặp Ms.Lam)*

----------

